# Chess Open Challenge



## CharlieJ (Jun 24, 2009)

cpj5117 (that's me) is accepting all chess challenges on gameknot.com 

If you win, I shall read a book of your choosing (that's PB style incentive).


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm terrible at chess, but to plant an idea in some chess master's head, how about Richard Baxter's Chrisitan directory? 

948, 7x10 small print pages

http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/5889/nm/A+Christian+Directory+(Hardcover)


----------



## Theognome (Jun 24, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I'm terrible at chess, but to plant an idea in some chess master's head, how about Richard Baxter's Chrisitan directory?



Naw, make it painful- like 'Chicken Soup for the Soul' or something by Rick Warren...

Theognome


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 24, 2009)

Theognome said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm terrible at chess, but to plant an idea in some chess master's head, how about Richard Baxter's Chrisitan directory?
> ...



I read one of the Chicken Soup books in middle school....don't ask me why. 

It's painful and kills brain cells. I came out slightly dumber after reading that.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 24, 2009)

I've taken you up on it, Charlie.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 24, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> I've taken you up on it, Charlie.



Uh-oh. Which Doug Wilson book should I put on inter-library loan?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 24, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> I've taken you up on it, Charlie.



I can't add any more games right now, Charlie, but you'll see a challenge from me as soon as I'm able...


----------



## Skyler (Jun 24, 2009)

"The Existence and Attributes of God" by Stephen Charnock. Deep enough to float a cruiser and nearly as massive as a Webster's Unabridged Dictionary.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 24, 2009)

Theognome said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm terrible at chess, but to plant an idea in some chess master's head, how about Richard Baxter's Chrisitan directory?
> ...



Go for the jugular: Your Best Life Now


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 24, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken you up on it, Charlie.
> ...



Don't worry, Charlie. If I win, I'll make sure you read a really good book. Haven't decided which one, yet.


----------



## rpavich (Aug 26, 2009)

Lane,
I hope this challenge is not over....I just challenged you on gameknot. I'm rpavich there.

While I'm waiting, I'll think of a really good book....


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 26, 2009)

I love chess but don't have anyone to play with so I am not very good. Anyone want to play a newbie and get some free rating points?  I primarily want to learn.

My username is AThornquist


----------



## rpavich (Aug 26, 2009)

A,
I would be happy to play you...

Have you tried chess dot com?

In my opinion it has a better interface and lot's a free instructional stuff to help..

my name there is rpavich as well as at the gameknot site.

-----Added 8/26/2009 at 05:11:47 EST-----

Is anyone gonna cheer me on?

Greenbaggins is about to take a pawn and check me....

I NEED A CHEERING SECTION!! I DON'T WANT TO READ YOUR BEST LIFE NOW!!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I haven't tried chess dot com. Before gameknot (which I just registered on today) I have only played a couple chess matches on Yahoo. And I accept your challenge!

*waits patiently for the beat-down*


----------



## rpavich (Aug 27, 2009)

Lane,
I'm doing horribly, I can really play better...I don't know why it's going this way...it looks like there's no danger of you having to read T.D. Jakes book in the near future....


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm having fun, guys. So far I haven't lost, but Lane is tough, and my current game in particular looks pretty deadlocked.

Andrew, I may challenge you to an unrated game (my rating is going down b/c of playing with 1200s  ) and we can talk about technique as we play.

The challenge is still open for anyone who wants it.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone here ever played chinese chess?


----------



## rpavich (Aug 29, 2009)

Just to keep everyone apprised of the situation: Lane walloped me soundly...but he graciously gave me another chance...

And I DO have a copy of The Purpose Driven Life" with his name on it!


----------



## lynnie (Aug 29, 2009)

Have fun. My kids all beat me so I would not even try.

By the way they love four way chess when they can get four players. The board is a normal square with two rows for the pieces on all four sides. And you can play teams or alone. With four sets of men on the board it sure gets hard and fun. I think you can play that online too.


----------

